# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Μεσημεριανός ύπνος.

## ge0rge

Καλησπέρα. Έχω ένα ερώτημα. Ο μεσημεριανός ύπνος κάνει καλό ή όχι; Τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια πέφτω για ύπνο σχεδόν κάθε μεσημέρι πράγμα που δεν έκανα ποτέ παλιότερα. Εγινε πλέον ανάγκη για το σώμα μου, παρόλα αυτά τις περισσότερες φορές που ξυπνάω είμαι και πολύ πεσμένος αλλά έχω και ταχυκαρδία και αίσθημα παλμών. Μετά από βραδινό ύπνο δεν μου έχει συμβεί ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο αντιθέτως νιώθω πολύ καλά τόσο σωματικά όσο και ψυχολογικά. Κάποιος που να το έχει ψάξει το θέμα; κάποιος που να του συμβαίνει το ίδιο; 

Εστάλη από HUAWEI VNS-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## dimitriseas

εγω νομιζω οτι δεν χρησιμευει πουθενα διοτι τις ορμονες τις παραγει ο εγκεφαλος βραδινες ωρες (χονδρα χονδρα) επισηςαν κοιμηθω μεσημερι το βραδι κανω σβουρες στο κρεβατι ως τις 6 το πρωι.. ολα ειναι μια συνηθεια , βρες δραστηριοτητες για το μεσημερι και σε ενα μηνα παλι θα αλλαξει το βιολογικο σου ρολοι, αφου λες οτι σε ενοχλει τοτε αλλος ενας λογος.

----------


## Macgyver

Eχει αποδειχθει οτι ο υπνος πρεπει να σπαζεται σε δυο περιοδους , τον κυριως βραδινο υπνο , και τομν δευτερευοντα μεσημεριανο, ...................εινι πιο ξεκουραστο για τον οργανισμο να μην τραβαει σερι ενα 15-16ωρο .............εγω κοιμαμαι σε δυο φασεις , βραδυνη και μεσημεριανη, το ιδιο κανει κι ο πατερας μου που ειναι 91 και κοτσονατος , σπαει κι αυτος τον υπνο στα δυο, το κανει απο 50 ετων , γι αυτοκαι διατηρειται σε αψογη κατασταση .............
παντα αν ολα αυτα τα επιτρεπουν οι συνθηκες εργασιας , η γενικοτερα ......

για τις ορμονες που αναφερει ο δημητρεας απο πανω , η μονη ορμονη που εκκρινεται καθ υπνον ειναι η αυξητικη , οτι ωρα και να κοιμασαι ......αυτο καλο αν κανεις μποντυμπιλντιν , ο πατερας μου δεν κανει, εγω ναι ....

----------


## freskonero

εγω ξυπναω ειτε με πονοκεφαλο το μεσημερι ειτε με διαθεση για σοκολατα

----------


## Giouvarlaki

δεν είναι κακό, ούτε ασυνήθιστο να ξυπνάς με πονοκέφαλο και διάθεση για γλυκό. Η υπογλυκαιμία ειδικά, είναι πολύ συχνό χαρακτηριστικό κατά το ξύπνημα. Πάντως δεν υπάρχει απόδειξη ότι ο μεσημεριανός ύπνος κάνει κάποιο κακό. Ίσα ίσα, μόνο οφέλη μπορείς να αποκομίσεις! Αυτό πάντα μέσα σε φυσιολογικά πλαίσια, έτσι? Αν κοιμάσαι 5 ώρες το μεσημέρι και χαλάει εντελώς ο κύκλος σου, μένεις άυπνος τις νύχτες, σέρνεσαι τη μέρα κλπ, προφανώς κάνεις κακό. Αλλά αν δεν κοιμάσαι 7-8 ώρες το βράδυ και συμπληρώνεις με μισή-μία ωρίτσα το μεσημέρι, μόνο καλό κάνεις. Ας έχεις πονοκέφαλο και σέρνεσαι. Αν κάνεις κάτι για να ενεργοποιήσεις τον οργανισμό σου, θα σου φύγει σιγά σιγά. Ο πονοκέφαλος πολλές φορές εξαρτάται και από το πόσο βαριά έφαγες το μεσημέρι, αλλά οφείλεται και στην υπογλυκαιμία.
Όπως λέει και ο φίλος μακγκάιβερ παραπάνω, αν δεν κάνεις μποντιμπίλντινγκ και δεν ασχολείσαι με το χτίσιμο μυικής μάζας, μη σκέφτεσαι ορμόνες. Αν κάνεις, έχει σημασία να κοιμάσαι καλά γενικά, όχι αν κοιμάσαι το μεσημέρι!

----------


## lida_tila

εχω και γω το ιδιο ακριβως κοιμαμαι μεσημερι και στη μια ωρα ακριβως εχω ταχυκαρδιες και νομιζω πως ξυπναω απο αυτες.εχουμε καποιο νεοτερο?

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Το καλύτερο είναι η σιέστα που λέμε, ένα μισαωρακι ύπνο είσαι κομπλέ. Εγώ σπανια το κάνω βέβαια αλλά με φτιάχνει. Αν κοιμηθώ δίωρο μετά δε ξερω τι μου φταίει, χαλιέμαι και το βράδυ καλές 3 -4.
Πάντως έστω μια ξάπλα με κλειστά ματια και χωρίς να σε πάρει ο ύπνος, κάνει δουλειά.

----------

